# The Glass Box Jungle



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Inspired by some of the creations I've seen on this board, I decided to take the plunge into PDF's and miniature jungles.

I brought home the tank on Friday:











I then got straight into making a stand for it...











I like MDF as once it's sprayed up, the finish is lovely. But it doesn't like water, so I slapped a few layers of some home-brew varnish on there. 1 part mineral spirits, 1 part boiled linseed oil, 1 part rub on poly. It really penetrates the wood, and makes it nice and resistant to accidental spills. Just make sure you apply it in a well ventilated area with a good facemask - it does give off quite the aroma. 











I thought I'd start with the air circulation system. I liked what Grimm did with his tank so I used the same design. I used dollar tree foam board with plastic wrap over it, it's cheap, it's waterproof, and very easy to cut up.











Now I'm waiting on varnish drying and ordering part online. I'm deliberating lighting options right now - between DIY LEDs and a Beamsworks unit. They have this one that I think would work on a 36" high, possibly with a couple of 50w LED bulbs in the front to supplement. 

SE Quad 36" Timer 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 56X 3W 90 Cm | eBay

Let me know what you think.


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Just want to say that I love your stand. Always loved the look.of MDF but was afraid of using it. I'll be sure to follow your methods in the future. That fixture looks quite fine. I personally enjoy DIY leds, as you adjust to what you want. On my 75 I got a pwm controller, primarily for saltwater tanks, that let's me do a sunrise and sunset. It can be programed for moon cycles, lat and longitude to mimic the daylight pattern of that zone, clouds and lighting (though I haven't gotten that to work reliably) and individual channel control. All in all there are an abundant amount of choices for diy leds, and if you have the time you could save some money. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats and nice stand. Going big, right off the bat? maybe start with a smaller tank to learn what works and doesn't. It may seem like annoying advice but a it would make the big tank much better because you'll have a better feel for things. I have the same size tank but made a few 18x18x24s first to learn how to drill glass, fit the lid, make fake rocks, carve the goodstuff, and where to put plants. Maybe you already have that experience tho-just my 2cents👍


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

The MDF does finish to a very clean look. I like the ADA stands and will probably finish it in grey. If you put on enough varnish to penitrate the wood, then prime and coat up the paint with fine sands in between you'll have a finish that will repel the odd spill without swelling. 

The construction is very simple. Circular saw, nail gun, wood glue. You could knock it up in an afternoon. The most difficult thing is the kitchen door hinges, which get easier to do with practice. 

I'd like to see what you have done with your DIY LEDs. Electronics is my Achilles heel, and I'm always worried about overheating, especially with the lumens necessary to cover a 36" depth. What configuration of bulbs are you using?



koolparrot said:


> Just want to say that I love your stand. Always loved the look.of MDF but was afraid of using it. I'll be sure to follow your methods in the future. That fixture looks quite fine. I personally enjoy DIY leds, as you adjust to what you want. On my 75 I got a pwm controller, primarily for saltwater tanks, that let's me do a sunrise and sunset. It can be programed for moon cycles, lat and longitude to mimic the daylight pattern of that zone, clouds and lighting (though I haven't gotten that to work reliably) and individual channel control. All in all there are an abundant amount of choices for diy leds, and if you have the time you could save some money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Here you can see what I am using over my tank. Originally it was used on a reef tank, but it got switched over. What I am using here is two different chips (packs of leds set on one piece) that contains five different channels. With this particular chip I have 5 different colors to blend. This is a bit over complicated for a first try, and when I get home I'll throw up a picture of some leds I use for plants. Just a simple series of leds, a power supply/driver and a potentiometer (imagine what controls brightness). Do you plan on making a canopy or leaving the lights in the open? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

That looks very impressive, and equally confusing for me to build. 

I'm going to build a custom hood to hide all the equipment.

For a simple DIY build for this tank depth, what would you advise building?


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Mork said:


> That looks very impressive, and equally confusing for me to build.
> 
> I'm going to build a custom hood to hide all the equipment.
> 
> For a simple DIY build for this tank depth, what would you advise building?




















I would recommend making a frame of sorts of of the channel aluminum shown in the first image. I'll put up a licture from one at my work eventually for an example. It's not too expensive and can be bought at lowes or Menards. To attach the leds I have used primarily a thermocondutive double sided tape but have seen other adhesives used. Most places where you but leds typically have some. I would take a peak at what ledgroupbuy and aqua style USA have to offer. Aqua style has some nice 3w leds that would suit your purpose well, and some simple drivers. They even have good optics to reduce the light hitting the front of the glass.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Time for updates. I had some fun drilling the glass, so I now have 2 holes at the bottom of the tank for filter in and out. Plus 2 holes in the back for the fogger and cables.











I got the 2 80mm fans hooked up to a variable volt DC adaptor. This gives me some flexibility to how much circulation I have in the tank











I modified the venting tubes so they're not as fat, then sprayed them up so they have a base colour. They will be then embedded in GS foam and finished with peat.











This is how it look right now. The cabinet is finished off, and looking good. It looks just like an ADA base unit. You can see at the bottom of the shot that I've started cutting out the base ledge that will be suspended above the waterline.


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks like a great start, ill be watching this one. I'm in the process of building my first viv myself and I was also planning a fan box but someone made a good point. With a sealed fan box that is embedded in the background will give you trouble if a fan ever breaks you wont be able to replace it. Maybe you left access for this and I just cant see it in the pictures. I'm currently trying to come up with a solution myself. Good luck with the build.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Very good point. I've come to the conclusion that I will have to cut it out if it ever broke - certainly not the best solution, but I'm hoping I get a few years out of them before that happens. I've glued it up with silicon so it should be reasonably easy to slice through it. 

Let me know if you come up with a system that works better.






newebb said:


> Looks like a great start, ill be watching this one. I'm in the process of building my first viv myself and I was also planning a fan box but someone made a good point. With a sealed fan box that is embedded in the background will give you trouble if a fan ever breaks you wont be able to replace it. Maybe you left access for this and I just cant see it in the pictures. I'm currently trying to come up with a solution myself. Good luck with the build.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

This is gonna be cool

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

When I made my background ducts I built in small brackets to hold the fans at the top of the duct . After finishing my background I hot glued screen over the top so that incase of fan failure I can just pull the screen off and replace them.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm already impressed and you don't even have anything in the tank yet. The stand looks really nice. You clearly have a lot of tools and experience making things. Wish I had when I had started. I do like the large tank. I find they are more forgiving with mistakes. Although I totally get what oldlady25715 is saying.

Can't wait to see the finished product. 

Mike


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

jpg said:


> When I made my background ducts I built in small brackets to hold the fans at the top of the duct . After finishing my background I hot glued screen over the top so that incase of fan failure I can just pull the screen off and replace them.


That’s a smart move. I should have moved them up so they are just behind the screen. 

I’m hoping if/when they go I can quickly scalpel them out and then hot-glue it all up again. I do love me some hot-glue.




tardis101 said:


> I'm already impressed and you don't even have anything in the tank yet. The stand looks really nice. You clearly have a lot of tools and experience making things. Wish I had when I had started. I do like the large tank. I find they are more forgiving with mistakes. Although I totally get what oldlady25715 is saying.
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Mike


Why thank you. 

I’ve had quite a lot of experience in Fresh and Reef tanks over the past 16 years. So I’ve built a lot of cabinets, tanks, hoods, plumbing contraptions, you name it. I am looking forward to this tank though - there’s something magical about the rainforest. I promise, this one will be a stunner.

As for the building, I can say that a good nail gun with finishing nails will save you both heartache and time. 5/8 MDF is remarkably strong when glued and nailed. I don’t use a table saw, I just use a circular saw with a guide. The finishing is important though - varnish and paint well. 

I had some spare time this afternoon so I started playing around with the water feature. I'd like to have a root system running down from the right hand side, with running down the gaps in the buttress roots. The start of which will be 3 plastic containers from the recycling and some PVC pipe heated and bent into place. It doesn't look much now, but should turn into a beautiful water fall.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Time for a quick update. 

I've been busy fabricating the root system out of PVC. Here you see the raise ground platform that will be suspended over the water











This is the start of the root system that will be on the right hand side of the tank. I loosely tape them together, and then glue them together with PL adhesive. It gives them a loose organic positioning to start the sculpting.











Here I've started to bend the PVC with a heat gun into the root shapes











I positioned the roots, the waterfall, and the base together for a fit











I am texturizing the surface with PL adhesive. It's got a nice consistency for creating an aged root surface. I let it dry for 10 mins and then move it around with a bit of foam board to create knots, cracks, seams, etc. When it's tacky, I roughly push and pull the card across the surface to give it a bark texture. 











You can see here I'm adding veins down the root with a long bead of glue and then pushing it around with my finger. Again, leave it for 10 minutes and it's a nice medium to sculpt into place.


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

Very very cool. Absolutely loved your bent pvc pipe idea. Any specific reason you did not go with actual wood?
I like your vents too. Did you paint it from inside as well? As fa as I know that foam, the top layer of paper comes off in humidity. Is that a concern to you?


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

sumer said:


> Very very cool. Absolutely loved your bent pvc pipe idea. Any specific reason you did not go with actual wood?
> I like your vents too. Did you paint it from inside as well? As fa as I know that foam, the top layer of paper comes off in humidity. Is that a concern to you?


That is a good question. I could have saved myself a lot of hassle and just gone for wood, but I couldn't find pieces that were exactly to my liking, and I wanted the waterfall intergrated into the roots so it looks like pools gathering in buttress roots. 

The foamboard I used for the venting has the paper removed, so it's waterproof and lightweight. when I sprayed it up I did the inside as well, I want it perfectly hidden once it's all planted up


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

Some very impressive elecrical set up


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

The waterfall is totally different! Looking forward to seeing this complete, very cool stuff going into this setup


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

So what is the plan for using a screen to cover your egg crate? I noticed you made a nice shape for your cutout, trying to keep it a more natural shape. I did the same thing, but then realised how much of a pain it was to wrap it properly -_-


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Love the pvc idea.. Might try to incorporate something like that on my next build.. Seems like you can do any design with it


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I'm simply going to cut the screen to the shape of the exposed egg crate and cover both sides. I'll use PL glue to fill the gaps and make sure none of the media calls through. 




Ryandean360 said:


> So what is the plan for using a screen to cover your egg crate? I noticed you made a nice shape for your cutout, trying to keep it a more natural shape. I did the same thing, but then realised how much of a pain it was to wrap it properly -_-


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I finished the wood texturing using the PL adhesive. 










Then I sprayed up the base colour. I used the flat camo brown you get for hunting gear. It's very matte and the perfect colour. 










I mixed up three shades of wood colour with acrylic paints. Starting with the darkest colour I dry brush the paint on. The is done by loading the brush with paint and then wiping it 'dry' with a rag. Then brush over the textured surface and the high points will colour up. The lighter the colour the less paint you want on your brush. 










I then applied glue to the low points of the roots, the I apply some peat. I find this helps fool the eye - and adds some texture










Sorry, this is a bloody aweful photo, but it gives you an idea of the finished paint job. The parts that I have left brown will be covered in Spyra. I'll have that in contact with the small pools of water so I get moss and riccia growth breaking up the edges of the water. This will help make this look more natural. 










Again, apologies on the phone photo, but this one shows you the finished effect. I'll probably add some lichen spots with a sponge to break up the uniformity, but the overall look is passable. I'll get some thin vines wrapped around the larger piece and get some moss going on it. Once I get it all positioned, I'll add some holes in it so I can easily attach plants.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Mork said:


> I finished the wood texturing using the PL adhesive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very cool. In the tank, covered in green it's going to look awesome I'm sure. Well done!


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice job on the roots system, the fiber and glue adds a nice texture and helps with the look.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

Root system looks amazing! Can't wait to see what this looks like when finished!!!


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks very promising, cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Update. The build is complete. 

The base unit has been painted up in neutral grey. The background has been sculpted and covered in peat, with a combination of man-made and natural wood pieces covered in Spyra. 

The base will be entirely flooded and house shrimps and loaches - on the right you can see the waterfall, that floods 3 separate pools of water and then drips down the woodwork. 

I'm impressed with the reach of the LEDs - which I've still got to do a PAR test on - but I would guess that I would be able to grow a decent selection of plants at gravel level.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi.
Nice work on the background. Really well done. I also like the idea of the flooded bottom (I'm in love with many paludarium realizations lately - this is also what I'm doing right now).

My only consideration/criticism regards the bottom on the tank: I would have moved the lower substrate layer a bit on the inner side of the bottom glass, in order for the dark gravel to be the only one visible. It's just a cosmetic tip, nothing more. 

Really a great work overall.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mork said:


> Update. The build is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dig the Spyra wrap! I am planning a vein of Hygrolon through the foreground and up the wall and cave so your application gives me a great visual which I didn't have prior! Thanks!


American Dad Living The American Dream


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like good use of the dimensions of the space. Very innovative PVC pipe work. Looking forward to seeing it planted. Nice work!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

dentex said:


> My only consideration/criticism regards the bottom on the tank: I would have moved the lower substrate layer a bit on the inner side of the bottom glass, in order for the dark gravel to be the only one visible. It's just a cosmetic tip, nothing more.


Completely agree - it was a mistake to use a lighter base layer. I'm going to tidy this up.


----------



## billyfishy (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing setting. Any updating? BTW, what's PL adhesive?


从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

A quick update


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Sweet!
It's already awesome now, but once the moss will cover all the Spyra will be stunning!

What kind of moss did you use?


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

That's a really cool build. Are there frogs in it yet? How is the water section working out for you?


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

dentex said:


> Sweet!
> It's already awesome now, but once the moss will cover all the Spyra will be stunning!
> 
> What kind of moss did you use?


The Spyra is slowly being taken over. I've got Java and Xmas moss in there, and I'll be adding Riccia over the top of some sections.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

B-Lans said:


> That's a really cool build. Are there frogs in it yet? How is the water section working out for you?


Thank you. There are 4 Varadero Thumbs in there that seem quite happy. 

The water section is working out well. There's some shrimps in there now, and I'll be adding some tetras soon. I really like the immersive growth of the plants I have in there right now. 

One issue I have got to solve is the condensation. I threw a plexiglass cover over it with no vents, mainly to keep the humidity very high until the mosses take hold. I now need to replace it with glass and figure out how much ventilation I need to keep the front plain from misting over.


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

This is your first vivarium???!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, this is my first vivarium. It's great learning experience.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

*The latest tank shots*


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Excuse the sparse patches - it just had a good trimming. Generally it's growing in well. The bottom section is completely flooded and houses some fish and shrimp. 

One issue I do have is with condensation. If anyone has any tips in regards to clearing the front glass, that would be great.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

This is really an amazing setup. It looks wild and dark: the appearance I love.

For the condensation: I have the same problem. With a large water section, unless you provide a bit of air exchange with the outside of the tank, there's nothing you (we...) can do. I didn't read back what type of ventilation you have; I have none: only circulation. Glass permanently watered. A lot.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, I'm in the same boat. Internal circ keeps the mould at bay, but I think I need to introduce some fans blowing outside air down onto the front panes.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Although nearly at 100% humidity, all plants seems to be well established... With the same high humidity, I didn't use anything different than moss on the emersed part of my paludarium. 
Are you able to grow also orchids in there? If there are any, are they thriving?
I would love to know something more about your plants list. 
Thanks.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Sexy build! Well done.
Is this a 36"×18"×36" exo - terra?


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi! Gratz for this amazing set up, i'll start mine very soon, thx for inspiration!

is this 90x45x90 exo terra tank ?? 
This is the tank i want to buy, but my doubt is: will the bottom glass support the weight? i think that the botton glass have a litte space between the base table and the glass, im afraid that this glass can break...

What do you think? See the bottom in this picture to understand what i say:


----------



## mvanest (Feb 14, 2016)

I have this exo terra tank for more than a year now. It doesn't break and can gold the weight. So no worries


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

No. You will not break the glass. That would take a tremendous amount of pressure at one point. I even drilled mine out at the bottom and fitted the filter from underneath. Go for it. 

One thing I will say is that along the bottom, the parts where plastic meets glass needs a thin bead of silicone. (GE 1). The water will push through the gap and slowly drop outside the tank if you don't. 

Get some fish that do well in shallow water, and you're set! It's great fun having both the frogs and the fish. Get a waterfall going as well. I ran mine through a bunch of plastic Tupperware covered in spyra. The plants love it, and it's a consistently wet place for the frogs. 

The only downside is the condensation. But I'm going to try and fix that this month with fans. I'll post it up on this thread how I go, because I'm sure I won't be the last person with this issue. The trick will be the balance between clarity and humidity. 

Enjoy your tank. It has given me a lot of joy thus far. 




wiji said:


> Hi! Gratz for this amazing set up, i'll start mine very soon, thx for inspiration!
> 
> is this 90x45x90 exo terra tank ??
> This is the tank i want to buy, but my doubt is: will the bottom glass support the weight? i think that the botton glass have a litte space between the base table and the glass, im afraid that this glass can break...
> ...


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes it is. A very nice size. I know it's not designed as a paludarium - but I wish the bottom section that I have as an aquarium was a few inches deeper so I could keep a decent should of fish in there. That would be a lot of fun. I could also do with another 10 inches deeper to, for depth in the landscape. 

If I have this tank in a few years time, I'll upgrade to a custom job and get one made with this in mind. 





TheForSaken said:


> Sexy build! Well done.
> Is this a 36"×18"×36" exo - terra?


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I am the worst at remembering what plant I put on there. I should write them down. But I'm dyslexic and struggle with retaining any information like that. I just remembered that from my aquarium days some plants always wanted to grow out of the tank, so I concentrated primerily on aquatic plants that could grow emersed. Due to the CO2 exchange they grow much better than they do underwater. 

I will be adding more broms, as they are the frogs favourite spot to hang out. It also adds some red to the composition. I'll also chuck in some Riccia, as I'm interested what that grows like as an emersed form. 

One regret I have, is something that I've had with both my planted tank and my marine tank, is putting something in the tank early on that you later regret. This for me was java moss. Stringy, ugly, and chokes a lot of plants if unchecked. I should have remained strict and stayed with Xmas moss - or, if you can get it, mini Xmas moss and just been patient. 




dentex said:


> Although nearly at 100% humidity, all plants seems to be well established... With the same high humidity, I didn't use anything different than moss on the emersed part of my paludarium.
> Are you able to grow also orchids in there? If there are any, are they thriving?
> I would love to know something more about your plants list.
> Thanks.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Those latest tank shots look soo awesome, id love to see some higher resolution pictures


----------



## knutiguti (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Your choice of lighting, beamsworks unit seems to be doing well including depth penetration.
I'm reading mixed reviews on the unit, have you had any issues?
You've totally inspired me for my upcoming build


----------



## Railrider1920 (Nov 12, 2016)

Your vivarium looks really good.

This stuff you mentioned a few times, PL adhesive, is it the locktite stuff that is used in a caulking gun? If it isn't, can you show a pic of it? How is it holding up the high humidity of the tank? 

Thanks,
Rob



Mork said:


> , ....and then glue them together with PL adhesive. It gives them a loose organic positioning to start the sculpting.
> 
> I am texturizing the surface with PL adhesive. It's got a nice consistency for creating an aged root surface.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

The unit has ran well, and has some serious punch. I'm very pleased with it. 




TheForSaken said:


> Your choice of lighting, beamsworks unit seems to be doing well including depth penetration.
> I'm reading mixed reviews on the unit, have you had any issues?
> You've totally inspired me for my upcoming build


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

PL adhesive is fantastic. 

PL Premium Construction Adhesive | LePage®

I use it everywhere, and it is just bullet proof. Especially when it's 'keyed' onto a surface. It ain't combing off. 



Railrider1920 said:


> Your vivarium looks really good.
> 
> This stuff you mentioned a few times, PL adhesive, is it the locktite stuff that is used in a caulking gun? If it isn't, can you show a pic of it? How is it holding up the high humidity of the tank?
> 
> ...


----------



## khaku2 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Are you using Ecoweb?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I prefer natural woods, but when I see such beautiful hardscape like this, I clap my hands. You viv looks very natural. Congratulations!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I've not used eco web anywhere. Just Peat glued onto the back and Sptra for the branches. 




khaku2 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. Are you using Ecoweb?


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Nothing beats natural wood. I just get a kick out of making models. Things imitating real life, especially in nature. It makes you observe living organisms and systems in close detail. Why does that look like that? What textures is that? It's like drawing from real life. It forces you to observe the true miracle of our bodies and the world we live in. 





rigel10 said:


> I prefer natural woods, but when I see such beautiful hardscape like this, I clap my hands. You viv looks very natural. Congratulations!


----------



## Railrider1920 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mork,
Thanks for the information on the adhesive you are using. It looks like the Loctite product is probably the same thing here in the states.
http://http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pl_ca_prem/overview/Loctite-PL-Premium-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive.htm



Mork said:


> PL adhesive is fantastic.
> 
> PL Premium Construction Adhesive | LePage®
> 
> I use it everywhere, and it is just bullet proof. Especially when it's 'keyed' onto a surface. It ain't combing off.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Curious Mork if you're able to use a ramp timer with this fixture?


----------



## Basti (Nov 26, 2016)

This is incredible! Well done!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks so natural... really nice job

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Unfortunately not. I believe it's just a hard on or off, which is a shame. 

The light has been great so far though, great penetration.



TheForSaken said:


> Curious Mork if you're able to use a ramp timer with this fixture?


----------



## Scrapiron (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome set up!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Love this tank!
I have the same size and to eliminate front glass fogging I just increased the venting on the top a bit.
I change the amount of top venting with the seasons, I do not run fans.



Mork said:


> Excuse the sparse patches - it just had a good ftrimming. Generally it's growing in well. The bottom section is completely flooded and houses some fish and shrimp.
> 
> One issue I do have is with condensation. If anyone has any tips in regards to clearing the front glass, that would be great.


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

wish i could get my moss to grow like that


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Quick update. The tank is around a year old now and it's grown in well, as you can see it's time for a trim. Early on I wanted fast growth plants to fill the tank in, but now established they are becoming a pest.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Post-trim. I pulled out several species of plants that where dominating. I wanted to try and create space within the layout, instead of just an onslaught of plants, I'm not really sure if I achieved that yet. I still regret letting java moss into the tank. I don't mind it in places, but I think I'm going to start pulling out as much as I can. The main focus is on filling out the back wall with some climbers that I bought. We'll see how this grows in.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice, I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## Joshuats99 (Jan 9, 2017)

That really turned out gorgeous, especially for a first viv!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a very impressive and ambitious build, I wouldn't have guessed it was your first.
Most of us here made pretty crappy tanks the first time around. Again, very impressive


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought I would post a few pictures. The tank is well overdue for a good trim, but I quite like the jungle look.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Boy is it a good day for tank updates. This is amazing mork!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

A quick update on the tank. Still going strong - the shape and contour s of the scape changes as branches rot and I plant and rearrange. 

I had a big clear out one weekend where I tried to rid the tank of all Java moss. It’s fine in the water below, it it really is an ugly moss in the display, and seemed to slowly choke everything else. 

I’ve replaced the bare parts that used to be covered with moss with Micranthemum monte carlo, which is growing in nicely - then at the top of the tank I’ve created some dirt sections planted with Heminathus callitrichoides, which I’m hoping will take, and it carpets beautifully and will give a lush green background for a bromeliad. 

I’ve also got a new LED pendent which is putting down a lot more light. The pilea are really loving it. 

Planning another tank right now, no frogs this time, it’ll be an open top aquarium with a lot of emergent growth out of the top.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

The tank looks absolutely stunning. I've really loving the moss growth. Did you end up going with the SE quad? I have that on my newest build and I'm hoping for similar results. Also, what's your misting/watering schedule like?


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, it’s slowly growing in nicely. I just hooked up this light:

SOLLA 100W Outdoor LED Flood Light Super Bright Security Lights, 9500LM, Daylight White,6000K, Waterproof Spotlight Outdoor Wall Light with Plug https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M9G99HB?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Which is very nicely made for the price. It cranks out a load of light, and I’m getting some good underwater penetration to the gravel layer. 

The mist king is set to come on 4 times a day for around 30 secs to a minute. It’s not usually that long, but I want the HC to take to emergent growth, and I don’t really see any issues with giving them a good drenching.


----------



## joe23reptiles (Aug 7, 2016)

Funny. its the same led flood light ive been planing to buy also. i also have the large exoterra but the 60cm height version. i planned on getting either 2 30 watts solla led floods or one 75 watt (since the light doesnt need to penetrate so deep).

still not sure which route ill go yet. 2 30 watts would light out the viv a lot better but the 75 watt has more lumen.

awesome build all in all though. and thanks for the tipp with the javamoos.

atm im planing to use HC as carpet on the ground and riccia on the wood. that might change tho. but javamoos is to big and fluffy for my taste. i like a shorter type of moss.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

joe23reptiles said:


> Funny. its the same led flood light ive been planing to buy also. i also have the large exoterra but the 60cm height version. i planned on getting either 2 30 watts solla led floods or one 75 watt (since the light doesnt need to penetrate so deep).
> 
> still not sure which route ill go yet. 2 30 watts would light out the viv a lot better but the 75 watt has more lumen.
> 
> ...


I have nothing but praise for these lights thus far, for the price you simply can’t go wrong. I’d like to take one to bits and actually check out the CREE LED for myself, and also get my hands on a PAR meter to see how much light it’s actually pumping out - but on my tall tank I’m getting a lot of light penetration right to the substrate layer of the underwater section, which is now carpeting out the Monte Carlo. All the climbing plants have gone into full blow growth spurts, and I’ve planted HC along the top part of the tank that is filling in beautifully. 

For you tank I would personally go for the 2 X 30 Watts (maybe even 2 X 50, as you can always raise them up). I like more of a even light rather than a hot centre look and I may switch mine around to 2 X 50 - but to be honest, either would work. 

It’s also easy to make a hanging pendent for them with braided wire and crimp clamps - let me know if you want a close up photo of what I quickly knocked up. It’s simple and looks tidy. 

HC and Riccia is a fantastic choice, the emersed growth of both of these will compliment each other beautifully. HC is a wonderful gap filler for the top half of the tank as it drapes nicely around bromeliads and ferns without strangling them - a thick bed of Riccia over a layer of long fibre spagnum moss also works as a base for many Orchids. Flame or Xmas moss also works nicely on back walls where you need something to grip the vertical substrate. 

Let me know how it goes with the tank.


----------



## joe23reptiles (Aug 7, 2016)

Mork said:


> I have nothing but praise for these lights thus far, for the price you simply can’t go wrong. I’d like to take one to bits and actually check out the CREE LED for myself, and also get my hands on a PAR meter to see how much light it’s actually pumping out - but on my tall tank I’m getting a lot of light penetration right to the substrate layer of the underwater section, which is now carpeting out the Monte Carlo. All the climbing plants have gone into full blow growth spurts, and I’ve planted HC along the top part of the tank that is filling in beautifully.
> 
> For you tank I would personally go for the 2 X 30 Watts (maybe even 2 X 50, as you can always raise them up). I like more of a even light rather than a hot centre look and I may switch mine around to 2 X 50 - but to be honest, either would work.
> 
> ...


could u Show me your method how u attached them?

i too came to the conclusion that 2x 30watts will be better. maybe even 2x 50 watts.

i plan on building a top for the exoterra where ill put in the pump from the misting System and the lighting. its planned right now at 25cm height. so i couldnt raise the leds all too much. but i think 2 30watt units should provide enough light for the orchids, broms, moss etc.

atm i just build the big wood piece for the center. this week ill start the background. my fans just arrived. theyll be hidden in the background. now i just need to wait for the tuolene. but i think end of next week the background should be ready.

ill make a thread once done tho (at least if it turns out like i plan... lol).

but id really like to see your way of attaching the leds.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

I've attached a couple of shots that shows you how I attached the wire - this is then attached to hooks in the ceiling. It's pretty simple to do, and looks quite tidy.


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

Beautiful tank. I really like the lush growth and crowded look. And thank you for talking about the air flow. I am still wrestling with ideas on how to generate airflow within the viv I am building. I really don't wan big fans inside.


----------



## joe23reptiles (Aug 7, 2016)

Mork said:


> I've attached a couple of shots that shows you how I attached the wire - this is then attached to hooks in the ceiling. It's pretty simple to do, and looks quite tidy.


thx. looks really nice and tidy

any issues with heat? or could u assume it could make problems in a canopy?

ive a couple of fans left (ordered wrong) so if u say it could give issues id just keep them. otherwise theyd go back to Amazon


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

joe23reptiles said:


> Mork said:
> 
> 
> > I've attached a couple of shots that shows you how I attached the wire - this is then attached to hooks in the ceiling. It's pretty simple to do, and looks quite tidy.
> ...


It does kick out a fair bit of heat, I think the fans would be a good idea.


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Here’s a few update shots.


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Very beautiful and natural looking! Great job!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Thought it was time for a bit of an update on the tank, now 3 years old and still trucking along nicely.


----------



## Sourpatchkid (Mar 6, 2016)

I struggle with drilling into tempered glass. What kind of drill bit do you use and how do you keep the drill steady? Thanks.


----------



## NickMan (Apr 1, 2007)

Sourpatchkid said:


> I struggle with drilling into tempered glass. What kind of drill bit do you use and how do you keep the drill steady? Thanks.


DO NOT drill tempered glass, it will shatter!

Most "new" (made in the last 15-20 years) aquariums and all of the Exo Terras and Zoo Med enclosures I have seen, do not temper their side panels and label the bottom panel if tempered. If the aquarium/cage is older google how to identify a tempered glass panel to help eliminate some guess work.

Once you are sure the glass panel you wish to drill is NOT tempered, get a diamond hole saw of the correct size for the fitting/bulkhead you wish to use. I get my plumbing and drill buts from Bulk Reef Supply because I get a discount but you can find them elsewhere.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

Update shots...

Full shot by Mork, on Flickr

side shot 1 by Mork, on Flickr

side shot 2 by Mork, on Flickr


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, that is a lush, gorgeous vivarium!


----------



## Mork (Mar 14, 2016)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Wow, that is a lush, gorgeous vivarium!


Thank you - it has filled in nicely.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

How are the frogs doing in this vivarium? Great looking tank!

Gastrotheca
----------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------

